# Apple Pay To Become Accepted Payment Method For Federal Services



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Speaking at the White House summit on cybersecurity, Tim Cook announced that starting this September, iPhone users will be able to pay for federal services using Apple Pay. Initially, those services will include admission to national parks and other similar services. Later, the company intends to make Apple Pay work with more security-sensitive services such as social security services and veterans' pensions.


More


----------

